# Infusion Spirals



## pkcook (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever used Oak Infusion Spirals? I found a nice web site offering themwhile searching for barrels:


https://www.thebarrelmill.com/spirals.html. 


They offerspirals in both french and American varieties with different toasts. You can request samples and you will receive2 each"FREE" spirals thatwill oak 12 gallons of wine (got my samples a couple of weeks ago). You can break them into smaller pieces for smaller batches. They are supposed to fit in carboys.


Not bad for free.The spirals are pricey to buy ($8.75 (2ea) American;$15.75 (2ea french). The prices are cheaper with largerquantities.


Enjoy!


----------



## geocorn (Jun 26, 2006)

Masta and I have tried them and found they can over oak a wine very fast. If you try them, be sure to check your wine weekly to avoid having too much oak.


----------



## maize (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!


I checked out the site and requested a sample this morning. Let us know what you think as you try them.


----------



## pkcook (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks George,


Not trying to cut into your business, but "FREE" for samples is a good price




.


Maize,


Will do!


----------



## geocorn (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree. Free Samples are always a good price.


I would like to add that there is always a reason why I carry what I do



.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 24, 2006)

n00BAlert!!!


When you "check your wine weekly to avoid having too much oak" you umm... taste it?


----------



## geocorn (Aug 24, 2006)

Smarta** alert!


Have you got a better way to find out if the oak is to your taste?


----------



## Coaster (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know LOL maybe check the tannin level



. That's what I thought but wasn't sure hehehehehe


----------



## pkcook (Aug 25, 2006)

I only put a half in 3 gallons of concord and George was right, they impart a heavy oak flavor. I'm glad I only used a half!


----------

